# Spitfire Audio: Westworld Scoring Competition



## Peter Satera (May 3, 2020)

Spitfire Audio have teamed up with HBO's Westworld for a scoring competition! The scene is from Season 3 episode 5, a car chase scene.

One winner will win the *Everything Drive*, which has all their libraries as well as a signed Westworld prop and signed Vinyl. Fiver runners up will win the Spitfire Symphony Orchestra.

Judges will be: Spitfire Audio, Ramin Djawadi J.J. Abrams, Jonathan Nolan and Lisa Joy.
Entries are due June 3rd.

More information is here:
https://www.spitfireaudio.com/westworld
And here:


----------



## Technostica (May 3, 2020)

Already been posted.


----------



## Peter Satera (May 3, 2020)

Where? I don't see it in the competition section? All I see is that it's been mentioned in the 7th May announcement which is a different topic.


----------



## Technostica (May 3, 2020)

Ah, didn't even know there was such a section, was posted in another section.


----------



## Peter Satera (May 3, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Ah, didn't even know there was such a section, was posted in another section.



Yeah, I just seen the post under *Sample Talk*, it shouldn't be there, also there's no info in the post just a link. So I will leave this up.


----------



## Dan Drebing (May 3, 2020)

This competition is kind of confusing to me? The video clip uses the ride of the Valkyries because of some plot point about a character experiencing different "genres" throughout the episode. Are we supposed to adhere to that constraint of the plot (I'm guessing the episode is full of genre archetypal music), or are we just supposed to score it like an action scene? I'm guessing the latter and that the reason they used this scene is because it didn't already have original score, but I also think it'd be fun to write an orchestral thing to follow the in-story line of genre changing...


----------



## Consona (May 3, 2020)

Yep, who knows...
Funny how the action music at the start is this big drum hits / noise synth crap, and then the Valkyries kick in. 

Also, the mov format, while ok in Cubase, is a fricking nightmare when using other stuff. They should have made more formats for download, so people don't have to convert it.


----------



## mscp (May 23, 2020)

Why have they changed the video's frame rate from 25 to 23.98, and degraded the audio quality?


----------



## VTX Rudy (Nov 11, 2022)

late fun


----------

